# Dog Bite Statistics?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has a good link to a site with dog bite statistics. I'm curious, but when I did a google search all it came up with was lawyers for dog bite claims. 

Thanks!


----------



## NoelG (May 2, 2010)

There is : http://www.dogsbite.org/index.phphttp://www.dogsbite.org/index.php . No idea on the reliability of the site.

And there is a CDC page with some links: CDC - Dog Bite Prevention

A site that seems connected to a lawyer BUT it has a lot on links that seem reputable:
DOG BITE LAW - Statistics about dog bites in the USA and elsewhere

Hope this helps some.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

This is a pretty good one, 

2009 Dog Bite Fatalities Final Report - KC DOG BLOG


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

